# Flipkart delivers fake speaker.



## sumit05 (Nov 23, 2014)

A Gurgaon-based software professional who ordered a speaker from Flipkart found the product delivered did not have a seal, bar code or price tag, and read 'Made in China'.

Flipkart delivers fake speaker, delists seller | Business Standard News


----------



## theserpent (Nov 23, 2014)

OMG! flipkart has to start checking it's seller, you can already see the consequences people are preferring to make it an Amazon Exclusive these days


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2014)

Fk is doing weird business. people check fk is there any new offer going on, now a days i am checking fk that how many products they have stopped shipping at my pin-code. Till today any think above 15k is not shipping in my city.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 23, 2014)

till some time back, they stopped shipping items above 5000 to my place. i had a talk with cc regarding the same. later some started shipping but still there are some who don't deliver.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2014)

must be a mistake


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2014)

I bought a DELL 14 Inspiron 5447 Laptop@ Rs.42,400/- from Flipkart during Diwali DELLSE offer,sold by WS Retail of Flipkart.
NO PROBLEM. NO ISSUES. GREAT PACKAGING.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

fingers crossed my nexus 7 2013 is going to be delivered today.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 1, 2014)

^no need to worry ,its,hard to find a soapbar or stone about the size of N7 XD


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2014)

Well blame it on competition. F-Kart had to give answer to the S-deal's Soap&Stone prank.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

Finally got it and it is indeed beautiful in comparison to OG N7.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Finally got it and it is indeed beautiful in comparison to OG N7.



Congrats!!Friend on your purchase.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Congrats!!Friend on your purchase.



Thanks man. Wait for Nexus 9 was killing me and then the cost as well and overall I can say that N7 is a well built tab when you compare it to 1st Gen tab.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Thanks man. Wait for Nexus 9 was killing me and then the cost as well and overall I can say that N7 is a well built tab when you compare it to 1st Gen tab.



Only the size of 7" is a con feelings for me only.Again friend my own pure subjective  personal opinion.If there was a Nexus 8,then I would have a thought for owning one.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Only the size of 7" is a con feelings for me only.Again friend my own pure subjective  personal opinion.If there was a Nexus 8,then I would have a thought for owning one.



Well it has never been for me. See for me if I can place my tab in my jeans pocket or coat pocket I am good and that tab is perfect for me.


----------

